# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  اختراع سيغير وجه العالم

## زهره التوليب

*لا شيء يدوم!* 
*ويا ما حنشوف إخترعات تبهر عقول الي إخترعوها!!!!*  

*John Kanzius!!*  





*جـــــــــــون** كــــــــــنزز* 




*تذكروا هذا الإسم جيدا ً* 






*سيتغير العالم كله بسبب هذا الرجل*  





*هو مهندس إتصالات متقاعد تصاب زوجتة بالسرطان ..* 


*فيسخر كل خبرته في إختراع علاج لها ، صمم هذا المهندس جهاز يطلق موجات راديو بتردد عال ٍ جداً وأطوال صغيرة جداً ، هذا الجهاز بإمكانه رفع حرارة المعادن وصهرها ، وإقترح هذا المهندس المتقاعد أن يتم حقن ذرات من الذهب في الخلايا السرطانية ووضع الجزء المصاب من المريض في النطاق الموجي للجهاز ، فما الذي حصل ؟؟*  



*: إن الخلايا السرطانية ترتفع درجة حرارتها وتموت فيما لا يحصل أي شيء للخلايا السليمة وكل ذلك بدون أي إحساس بأي إزعاج بالنسبة للمريض ، وبدون أي تخدير أو آلام ، وقام بتجربته العملية على زوجته وتم شفاءها بحمد الله*  



*وعلى قدر أهمية هذا الأمر لدى الكثير من المرضى وذوي المرضى حول العالم إلا أن هناك ميزة أكثر أهمية للجهاز !!!*  




 








*تساءل المخترع إذا كان هذا الجهاز يرفع درجة حرارة المياه مثل ما تفعل موجات فرن المايكروويف ، وبعد التجربة على الماء تفاجأ بأن الجهاز يقوم بفصل الماء الى أصله الغازي (هيدروجين وأوكسجين) وبواسطة أي شرارة يتم إنبعاث شعلة نار من الماء تصل حرارتها الى 600 فهرنهايت هل تعلم ماذا يعني هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا ؟*  






*الماء يمكن إستخدامه كوقود !! أي يمكن إحراق الماء !!! أي ماء ؟؟ حتى ماء البحر .!!*  







**


 

*تخيل أن تضع في سيارتك ماء بحر !!! والطيارات والمصانع وأي محرك بخاري سوف يدور ببخار الماء وليس دخان الوقود .. هل تصدق ؟ نعم هذا إكتشاف جديد ، وفي أسفل هذا المقال ستجد روابط أفلام على اليوتيوب فيها دلائل على كلامي ولقاءات مع المكتشف وتجارب لعلماء متخصصين , والدنيا مقلوبة وإحنا نايمين ! وملتهيين بالعلاك والكلام الفاضي في القنوات العربية والدق والرقص ، مع كل الأسف*  






** 








*إستخـــــدامات أخـــــرى للجهـــــاز*  




*الماء المحترق يبعث بخار ماء ، وعند تكثيف هذا البخار فإنك تحصل على ماء نقي ، أي أن الجهاز بإمكانه تحلية المياه وتوفير طاقات كبيرة في تبخير ماء البحر بكل بساطة ، بواسطة إحراقه*  





 








*كذلك عند تمرير مصابيح الغاز على الجهاز مثل الفلوريسنت أو النيون أو غيرها فإن الغاز يضيء بدون أي طاقة أو كهرباء ، كل ذلك يحدث بطاقة بسيطة لتشغيل الجهاز فقط*  



*سبحان الله*  





*الله يسخر العلم لمن يشاء .. وقتما يشاء*  



*"ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء"*  





*ما يهمنا في ختام هذا الكلام .. كيف تمر هذه الأخبار التي بدأت منذ نهاية 2007 .. وتم إعتماد الجهاز لعلاج السرطان في أستراليا في نوفمبر 2008 .. كما بدأت أغلب شركات السيارات في بحث إمكانية وضع الجهاز في السيارات لإستخدام الماء كوقود ..*  








*هذه الأخبار ستغير حياة البشر ، أخبار قد تعني شفاء الكثيرين من المرضى في المستشفيات الذين يعانون من آثار العلاجات الكيماوية أكثر مما يعانون من آلام السرطان نفسه .. أخبار تعني أن البترول الذي لدينا سيصبح خذ برميل بدولار والثاني ببلاش .. أخبار ستعني أن البترول سيقتصر إستخدامه على صناعة البلاستك والفازلين*  



*فالعصر الحجري لم ينتهي لأن الحجارة إنتهت بل لأنه تم إكتشاف شيء أفضل من الحجارة وهو البرونز والحديد ، وكذلك عصر البترول سينتهي بإكتشاف جديد.... ولن ينتهي بإنتهاء البترول*  



*وعودة على ما يهمنا جداً : أن مثل هذه الاخبار تمر دون أي صدى في بلادنا ..*  



*ولا يسمع بها أحد في بلادنا العروبيـــــــــــة جداً (على إعتبار أننا وصلنا لمرحلة من العلم لا نهتم لما تصل إليه الأمم الأخرى) ..*


* فعندنا لكل قناة إخبارية عربية ، معها خمسون قناة غنائية وعشرون للأفلام .*  





*كيف ننتظر أجيال مثقفة ونحن لا نبث الثقافة ؟ كيف ننتظر علماء ونحن لا نعرف من العلم إلا ما نحصل عليه في المدرسة أو الجامعة ، الله يرحمك يا كامل الدباغ (شعلة علماء العراق) ولا أدري إن كان الدكتور قدامة الملاح و الدكتور جعفر ضياء ...* 



*يبكون الآن على حال العلم في البلاد ، كما أني أفترض أن السادة أصحاب الفضائيات ربما سيقطعون 5 دقائق من فترة بث التفاهات التي لا تنفع العباد ليبثوا لنا أخبار العلم في البلاد المتخلفة ..*  



*على الأقل لنعرف إن كانوا سيصلون الى مستوانا العلمي ، هذا إن سمعوا صوتي !!!!!!*  



*هذا الإختراع وإختراعات كثيرة مبهرة قدمت في مؤتمر إقليمي وليس عالمي أقيم في سيدني- أستراليا ، تقيمه الجمعية العالمية للطاقة الشمسية* *ISES** التي تحوي تحت مظلتها عدة جمعيات فرعية إقليمية ، جميعها أقامت مؤتمرات في نفس الفترة* 


*أوروبا - أمريكا الجنوبية – أمريكا الشمالية - أفريقيا وفرع للإقليم العربي*  




*للافــــــــــــــــادة*  








 













*مقطع للإختراع وصداه في الأخبار العالمية*  








*http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=BGjPpnH82Tg* 















** 








*مقطع لتفصيل إستخدام الجهاز في حرق الماء*  










*http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=BGjPpnH82Tg* 








*مقطع لتفصيل إستخدام الجهاز لعلاج السرطان*  







*http://www.youtube. com/watch?**
*




















*هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x680.* 







*موقع الفرع العربي للجمعية العالمية للطاقة الشمسية .. لاحظ برنامج المؤتمر" سيتم تحديده لاحقا" مع العلم أن تاريخ إنعقاد المؤتمر هو 10 نوفمبر أي قبل أسبوعين من كتابة هذا الكلام*  






*Conference Program* 



*إعلان عن تأجيل موعد المؤتمر إلى أجل غير مسمى وذلك قبل إنعقاده بـ 10 ايام*  






*AISEC-10 Conference* 





*وتستمر حلقات سنوات الضياع عند العرب في العصر الجديد!!*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عجيب

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _عجيب_


شكرا عالمرور يا بش مهندس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رائع جدا :Icon31: 

مشكوره زهرتنا :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اختراع رائع :Icon31: 

شكرا زهرة التوليب

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

لعل الله يحدث من بعد ذلك امرا

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

يحيا المهندسون

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلو 
يسلمو

----------


## النورس الحزين

مهندسين الحصن بعملو اكثر بس اصبرو

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكم

----------


## غسان

فعلا عجيب .. اختراع مهم جدا

----------


## محمد العزام

اختراع حلو 


شكرا زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

thank you

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكرا عالمرور يا بش مهندس


انا بش دكتور  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

" أخبار تعني أن البترول الذي لدينا سيصبح خذ برميل بدولار والثاني ببلاش ..  "

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 


خير إن شاء الله 
كله خير بإذن الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _انا بش دكتور_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio 					 
> _ " أخبار تعني أن البترول الذي لدينا سيصبح خذ برميل بدولار والثاني ببلاش ..  "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خير إن شاء الله 
> كله خير بإذن الله 
> ...


شكرا لمرورك

----------

